
iPhone app that blocks ads in native apps - warunsl
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/been-choice-block-ads-earn/id968929337
======
Chefkoochooloo
I like that this app will not go very far with other companies. Sure, it will
help users from having to watch "annoying" ads, but these ads pay for the free
use of the application. This app will revolutionize the entire industry, as
they will have to change their prices in order to recover the revenue they get
from showing the ads.

